# can I bill cath insertion from site of IVUS?



## mabar1571 (Jul 15, 2011)

Can we bill for cath.placement when done for IVUS in specific arteries?  In this case they did abd.aortogram w.run-off  (from rt.fem entry) then placed cath in contralat.common iliac then IVUS cath.advanced to left ext.iliac and common iliac was measured.  Can I bill 36246-LT for IVUS advance to left ext.iliac or only 36245-LT as that is where regular cath.was placed originally.  Also--

36216-RT for rt.subclavian angio.and IVUS
75650 for arch study (prox.ascending aorta and aortogram)
75630 abd.aortogram w.run-off
37250 and 75945 (IVUS'd lt.common iliac)
37251 times 2 with 75946 times 2 (looks like they IVUS'd rt.common fem.-looking at findings along w.rt.int.iliac)

Thanks for any help anyone can give me.


----------



## dpeoples (Jul 15, 2011)

mabar1571 said:


> Can we bill for cath.placement when done for IVUS in specific arteries?  In this case they did abd.aortogram w.run-off  (from rt.fem entry) then placed cath in contralat.common iliac then IVUS cath.advanced to left ext.iliac and common iliac was measured.  Can I bill 36246-LT for IVUS advance to left ext.iliac or only 36245-LT as that is where regular cath.was placed originally.  Also--
> 
> 36216-RT for rt.subclavian angio.and IVUS
> 75650 for arch study (prox.ascending aorta and aortogram)
> ...



Yes you can bill for the catheter placements but I don't see where the subclavian (36216) was selected.

HTH


----------



## mabar1571 (Jul 18, 2011)

I didn't include the part where they selectively engaged the rt.subclavian because I didn't have a question as to whether I could code that-I know I can.  The question was whether I could code the cath to the furthest part they placed the cath. for doing the IVUS of the iliac.  They IVUS'd the lt.common iliac, not the external-but they did advance the cath.to the lt.external iliac.  The more I think about it the more I'm inclined to just bill the 36245-LT as this is where they engaged the iliac for the IVUS.


----------

